# New Zealand Airways



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok so I found this online, don know how old it is or anything, but i thought it was nifty!

pic:
http://www.strangevehicles.com/images/content/12421.jpg


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

I like it.*in sarcastic voice* I haven't seen it, but I'm guessing it was part of an advertising slogan.


----------

